# FDA Issues Important Warning to Maker of 12 Dog Food Brands



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I just received this alert about pet food manufacturer Midwestern Pet Foods. The FDA warning was issued over a week ago; I'm not sure why the alert just came through.

Brands affected:

CanineX
Earthborn Holistic
Meridian
Nunn Better
Pro Pac
Pro Pac Ultimates
Splash
Sportmix
Sportmix Wholesomes
Sportstrail
Unrefined
Venture


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

“_The FDA claims conditions at the firm’s facilities likely contributed to the illness or death of hundreds of dogs and cats.”_

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Deeply sad.

I hope no one here is affected. My heart goes out to those who are.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Yikes!!! Not what I’m feeding now, but I recognize two foods from Toffee’s breeder’s recommended food list from several years ago!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is a follow up from earlier this year, with stronger language from the FDA. Originally, Midwestern issued a voluntary recall (varieties and lot #s listed here) and on follow up the FDA has found more concerns.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you, Rose! I knew there had to be earlier news of this, and the manufacturer sounded familiar.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I genuinely don't know how this is done in Europe because I don't think there is a centralised authority for pet feed. Our version of the FDA is EMA and they do veterinary drugs but as far as I know they don't concern themselves with feed.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

RASFF regulates food and feed, though I don't see a lot of specifics on how they oversee pet food. Their rapid alert system gets a lot of praise.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One more reason that I am happy to be able to manage home cooking. I rarely buy prepared dog food these days.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Oof. Earthborn holistics is a food we tried that picky picky rejected after two days.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

This is one reason I have stuck with Purina for over 50 years.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I use Purina too. When they say stick with well established brands, the only brands I can think of from my childhood is Purina, Ken-l-Ration, and Gaines. Purina is the only one left of the three. Are there others with a 60+ year history?


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

We tried the Earthborn Holistic and Ruger was on it for a few weeks, and then rejected it. Actually our vet recommended this brand. His own dogs are on it. 
Ruger is a super picky eater and currently he is mainly on Stella & Chewy freeze-dry. Thankfully it is not on the list.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I haven't verified the site or this particular article for validity but the US and Canadian info seem to pan out so far as I have looked.

Pet Food Manufacturing Standards: USA vs Canada vs Europe vs China (topdogtips.com)


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> I haven't verified the site or this particular article for validity but the US and Canadian info seem to pan out so far as I have looked.
> 
> Pet Food Manufacturing Standards: USA vs Canada vs Europe vs China (topdogtips.com)


LOL did they just refer to the European Council, Parliament and Commission as regulatory boards 😂😂😂 thats like calling President Biden head of HR! 

Yes we might have strict regulations but who is in charge of minitoring them? Thats a different question. 

With few exceptions the European Commission only checks whether the Member States have transposed and/or implemented the legislation. They dont do inspections on the actual issue. 

The exception is in cases such as medicine where we had to centralise by creating an agency (EMA). 

But as far as I can see we might have EU legislation but it is still up to each country to act on them.


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I use Purina too. When they say stick with well established brands, the only brands I can think of from my childhood is Purina, Ken-l-Ration, and Gaines. Purina is the only one left of the three. Are there others with a 60+ year history?


Yes, Joy dog food


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> This is one reason I have stuck with Purina for over 50 years.


To be fair, Purina has had multiple recalls over the years. There are other brands that have had none. Would be interesting to see a complete list.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ve never heard or fed those brands. Thanks for the PSA (Poodle service announcement.)👍🏻


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> To be fair, Purina has had multiple recalls over the years. There are other brands that have had none. Would be interesting to see a complete list.


You'll need to sort thru this archive 2017-2008
Archive for Recalls, Market Withdrawals & Safety Alerts | FDA
more current
2021-2018
Recalls & Withdrawals | FDA


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> You'll need to sort thru this archive 2017-2008
> Archive for Recalls, Market Withdrawals & Safety Alerts | FDA
> more current
> 2021-2018
> Recalls & Withdrawals | FDA


Oh I meant a list of established brands that have never had a recall. But this is helpful, too!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm not sure who'd be tracking that 

This recall list is simpler to access than the FDA's
⚠ Dog Food Recalls 2020-2021: Is Your Brand on This List? (petful.com)


Google survey says
complete list of dog foods never recalled - Google Search

Something else to consider is which company is owned by which company and are the products manufactured at the same or different facilities.


----------

